# Speaker replacement 88 King Cab



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Today, after replacing the outside p.s. door handle, I noticed one of the $9.99 speakers my father installed. It is swinging from the plastic mount by a single sheet rock screw. It's a round speaker and the mount looks built for something oval.

It's cheap, it don't fit, it's been blown for 6 months, so it's time for a new set.

What is the best speaker for the money, and what size fits?

Thanks, veesix


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

I went out to the truck with a tape rule and the speaker enclosure is 6"x4". So thats the size; the box does have a back, so it's back out to check the depth.

Ok, it's just 2". The back is made of heavy clear plastic sheet so it can be easily replaced.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

If these were originally factory speakers, try Crutchfield. Even if you don't buy anything from them their tech support folks can give you a lot of good advise on what will work.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks Oldnissanguy,

I had a look at www.chrutchfield.com . 

Wal-mart sells a set of Sony 6"x4" 4-way's for 38 bucks. The passenger side speaker is in, and I should get to the driver side later today.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

The driver side is finished. 

I pulled the door panel off, expecting to find another Road Gear 6" round (probably from K-mart), and I found a stock 6"x4". It's a Clarion 2-way 25w max. This thing was way past blown and well into completely deteriorated.

I had to cut-to-fit some GM panel clips (from Auto Zone) to get the doors back together; maybe the local dealer has the correct clips in stock.

By the way Dad, sorry if I came down hard on you, for cheapskatism, in the first post of this thread. 

veesix


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Guess you're on your way! There's lots of really expensive stuff out there, but hey, you're in a truck. When you're going down the road most anything that doesn't rattle or hum sounds pretty good, and the Sonys should be pretty good.


----------

